# Name für ein Webshop ?



## xamunrax (23. September 2004)

huhu,

ich wusste nich genau wo ich posten sollte also hab ich es hier gemacht.

Es geht um folgendes, wir wollen einen Webshop aufmachen speziel für Gamer und deren Wünsche, leider fehlt uns die inspiration für den namen und wollten daher einfach mal fragen was unsere zukünftigen kunden sagen würden ^^


----------



## Dark_Fighter (23. September 2004)

Wie wäre es mal mit Regeln lesen? Dann hättest du eindeutigt gesehen das du hier flasch bist, sowas gehört wenn schon den die Creative Lounge.


Und Definier mal Gamer genau Konsolen ? PC? Hardware? Software?


----------



## xamunrax (23. September 2004)

In den PC Hardware...  Software nur die gängige


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. September 2004)

Ich habs mal rein prophylaktisch in die Creative Lounge verschoben,
kann Dir aber nicht sagen, wie lang der Thread dort überlebt ;-)


----------



## Night Vision Worker (23. September 2004)

*KEEP IT REAL*

..einfallslos aber gut zu merken:

Gamers-Hardware-Paradise
Gamers-Hardware-Hideout

Hardware4Gamers-Shop

Performance 4 Gamers

..wäre auch nicht schlecht für den google PR, denn wer besser gefunden wird verkauft auch mehr!


----------



## ShadowMan (23. September 2004)

Hi du!

Es kommt auch ein wenig darauf an welche Zielgruppe du ansprechen willst. Aber insgesamt kann ich diese ganzen englischen zusammen gesetzten (teils noch mit deutsch gemischten) Namen nicht mehr hören.

Aber wir wäre es wenn du hier im Forum mal nach sowas suchst? Hier wurden sehr oft Tipps für solche Dinge offenbart. Ich denke du solltest auch etwas mit dem Namen verbinden. Manchmal tun es auch Abkürzungen oder sonstiges.

(wieder das berühmte Beispiel: Mercedes war die Tochter nachdem der Wagenhersteller benannt wurde oder Nokia steht für ein kleines Dorf im Norden usw.)


Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Avariel (24. September 2004)

Nach dem was man uns in der Schule begebracht hat brauchts aber ne Menge PR-Arbeit um solche Namen, bei denen man nicht sofort weiß worums geht bekannt zu machen. Das können sich Mercedes und Nokia leisten, aber ein kleiner Onlineshop in seinen Anfängen wohl eher nicht  
Da ist ein Name wo man gleich weiß worum es geht vielleicht dann doch schon etwas geschickter. Oder eine Mischung aus beidem?


----------

